# Help With Home Theater Setup!



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello everyone! First time poster! We recently received a DVD Home Theater(All-In-One) system as a Christmas gift. We already had a LCD 26" Widescreen TV with a built-in DVD player. I've figured out how to hookup the theater system for usage with regular digital cable stations & as well as just hooking up the theater system to one of the AV Inputs on the TV just to use the DVD from the home theater setup.

The problem is I can't figure out how to just hookup the home theater system in order for it to have the sound through the system for the built-in DVD player on the TV. I have a SPDIF connection on the TV as well as a coaxial Digital Audio connection on the home theater receiver. There also is an Optical Digital Audio output on the receiver. What type connection or cable do I need in order to get the surround sound working with the built-in dvd player on the TV? This is just for sound & not anything to do with video from the dvd home theater system. Thanks for your time! :doh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonybologna said:


> Hello everyone! First time poster! We recently received a DVD Home Theater(All-In-One) system as a Christmas gift. We already had a LCD 26" Widescreen TV with a built-in DVD player. I've figured out how to hookup the theater system for usage with regular digital cable stations & as well as just hooking up the theater system to one of the AV Inputs on the TV just to use the DVD from the home theater setup.
> 
> The problem is I can't figure out how to just hookup the home theater system in order for it to have the sound through the system for the built-in DVD player on the TV. I have a SPDIF connection on the TV as well as a coaxial Digital Audio connection on the home theater receiver. There also is an Optical Digital Audio output on the receiver. What type connection or cable do I need in order to get the surround sound working with the built-in dvd player on the TV? This is just for sound & not anything to do with video from the dvd home theater system. Thanks for your time! :doh:


Hi Tony,

If the only digital audio output on your TV is SPDIF, than you need an optical audio input, or SPIDF input on your receiver. If you're not sure if you have one, please post the model # of your A/V Receiver (AVR), and we might be able to find a picture of the back on the internet.

For your cables, do not buy anything at a big box store. Go to monoprice.com Yes they are just as good at a fraction of the price.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> If the only digital audio output on your TV is SPDIF, than you need an optical audio input, or SPIDF input on your receiver. If you're not sure if you have one, please post the model # of your A/V Receiver (AVR), and we might be able to find a picture of the back on the internet.
> 
> For your cables, do not buy anything at a big box store. Go to monoprice.com Yes they are just as good at a fraction of the price.


The DVD Home Theater system is a Coby model number DVD-755. I do have both a SPDIF connection on the TV & an Optical Digital Audio connection on the receiver of the home theater system. I also have a coaxial digital audio connection on this receiver as well. Which one am I looking for? Do I just need to get a regular SPDIF connection cable for this purpose? And point me to a place to buy one. I would prefer to buy locally if available but will buy over the net if needed. Thanks for your help! :wave:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10229&cs_id=1022901&p_id=1419&seq=1&format=2

they have other lengths if a 3' or 10' would be better. If you can find a store locally that will even come close to these prices, then god bless.

You need to make sure that you have optical on both ends, or RCA on both ends. Not one of each.

Read this: http://www.hometheatermag.com/hookmeup/1105hook/


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

eugovector said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10229&cs_id=1022901&p_id=1419&seq=1&format=2
> 
> they have other lengths if a 3' or 10' would be better. If you can find a store locally that will even come close to these prices, then god bless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. Since I have both an optical & coaxial I guess it doesn't make a difference really to which cable I get. I do have that SPDIF connection located on the TV. What does that opposite end of the optical cable look like? I see the end showing that matches what's on the home theater receiver. Is it matching the connection for the SPDIF on the TV?

I also have the orange coaxial connection on the receiver but what would the other end connect to on the TV? Does it also have the SPDIF connection on the opposite end to connect to TV? I just want to make sure I am getting the exact right cable for my connection. And, yeah I won't see the prices from your link around any local stores here. Thanks again! :T


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I don't appear to have that optical connection on the TV so I guess it's just coaxial hookup for the SPDIF connection to match what I have available from the TV side of things! Thanks! :yikes:


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

Another thing I noticed from the connections link provided states this:



> Coaxial Digital: It's one of the two main ways to get digital audio from a source (say, a DVD player) to a receiver or pre/pro. Tell me if you've read this part before: It delivers an electrical signal that is most often in the form of S/PDIF (Sony/Philips Digital Interface Format) digital audio, which natively carries just two channels of uncompressed digital audio or multichannel compressed Dolby Digital and DTS audio streams, with no support for DVD-Audio or SACD. While there are arguments as to which connection scheme sounds better—coaxial or optical—in the reality of most home theater systems, you're not going to hear a difference


Since I'm trying to get audio sound for the built-in dvd player on the TV does this mean I'm not gonna get the surround sound through the home theater system for DVD playback? :sweat:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you connect a coaxial digital cable from your TV/DVD player to your receiver, and your receiver decodes surround, you will get digital surround.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

eugovector said:


> If you connect a coaxial digital cable from your TV/DVD player to your receiver, and your receiver decodes surround, you will get digital surround.


Well, my receiver has surround sound so that answers that part. This is the cable I need then for my connection(coaxial digital audio(receiver) to SPDIF(TV): http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023601&p_id=2743&seq=1&format=2

The optical audio will not work due to no hookup on the TV for this type connection, right? Thanks! :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, that is correct. Monoprice almost always has nice big pictures so you can see what the connector end looks like to make sure it will fit.

Save on shipping by buying any other cable you need (coax, speakerwire) at the same time. But even if you only buy that one cable, take a trip to best buy some time and compare what you would have spent there.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Yes, that is correct. Monoprice almost always has nice big pictures so you can see what the connector end looks like to make sure it will fit.
> 
> Save on shipping by buying any other cable you need (coax, speakerwire) at the same time. But even if you only buy that one cable, take a trip to best buy some time and compare what you would have spent there.


I know all about the price because I've been checking around locally. Not even close to the price from monoprice. Gonna save me about $10-$15 just on this one cable alone. Right now, this is the only cable I need but will definitely use monoprice again for other cable supplies. Thanks again! :jiggy:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No problem, enjoy the forums.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

eugovector said:


> No problem, enjoy the forums.


Order placed at monoprice! Thanks for your help & time! :T


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

First of all, monoprice was very quick getting my order to me. I can give them credit for that. The problem is that the cable I ordered doesn't appear to work for the sound. 

I ordered that coaxial digital audio cable & connected from the DVD Home Theater receiver to the SPDIF connection on the TV but to my surprise no sound. What am I doing wrong? I'm gonna provide a link to my DVD Home Theater system to see if that may help. Am I missing some other type connection? My home theater system has surround sound support but I can't get any sound once connecting the cable purchased. 

Does other/certain cables need to be unplugged to get sound through the home theater system? I also tried to connect the coaxial digital cable to my digital cable box to see if sound would work for regular TV viewing but that too didn't produce any sound for my system. I can connect the regular audio cables(red & white) to the cable box & surround sound works from the theater system that way but not using the SPDIF connection though. Help please! :help: Here's the link: http://www.cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=61&pcat_id=2004


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is there an options menu in the LCD where you can select different audio outputs? Could you tell us what make and model the LCD is?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

From Page 21 or the coby manual, make sure the audio output is set to raw. If that doesn't work, try PCM. You'll also need to make sure that your receiver is set to the correct input and has Co-axial audio input selected.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

@Mike P.



> Is there an options menu in the LCD where you can select different audio outputs? Could you tell us what make and model the LCD is?


I assume the LCD you're referring to is the TV & it has 3 selections for audio output(Mono, Stereo,& Surround). I did notice from the TV remote that there is an "Alternative Audio" option but for some reason it's grayed out. The LCD TV is a Magnavox 26" widescreen LCD HDTV model number 26MD357B/37. It was bought from Office Depot so the specs can be gotten from the Office Depot website. Even though this TV is HD ready we haven't gotten HD service yet.

@eugovector:



> From Page 21 or the coby manual, make sure the audio output is set to raw. If that doesn't work, try PCM. You'll also need to make sure that your receiver is set to the correct input and has Co-axial audio input selected


I've tried setting both audio outputs to RAW & PCM but no sound through the system. Do you mean receiver as in the home theater receiver? 

I'm a little confused about the sound thing. Is this one coaxial digital cable gonna be the sole thing needed for sound output or do I need to use the red & white cables as well? I may be looking at this whole thing wrong really. :wits-end: My thinking was this one coaxial cable is gonna provide sound for all components(digital cable watching,VCR usage,built-in DVD player usage,& the dvd home theater itself). My thought is that hooking up this cable to the SPDIF connection on the TV to the home theater receiver would provide the sound through the TV for all components. Am I wrong here? Thanks guys! :help:


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

Any more help guys from previous post? Thanks! :help:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonybologna said:


> @Mike P.
> 
> I've tried setting both audio outputs to RAW & PCM but no sound through the system. Do you mean receiver as in the home theater receiver?
> 
> I'm a little confused about the sound thing. Is this one coaxial digital cable gonna be the sole thing needed for sound output or do I need to use the red & white cables as well? I may be looking at this whole thing wrong really. :wits-end: My thinking was this one coaxial cable is gonna provide sound for all components(digital cable watching,VCR usage,built-in DVD player usage,& the dvd home theater itself). My thought is that hooking up this cable to the SPDIF connection on the TV to the home theater receiver would provide the sound through the TV for all components. Am I wrong here? Thanks guys! :help:


Yes, the receiver is the AVR, the one hooked to your speakers. You need to make sure that whatever input you've selected on it knows to get it's audio from the digital co-ax jack. What's the model of your AVR again?

Yes, that one cable will be all you need for DVD sound. You may need to hook up the analog audio cables (red and white) for TV sound. Is this the problem that you're having, you're not getting TV sound over the digital co-ax connection, but are getting DVD sound?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok Tony, I did some reading in the Colby manual for your unit. In order for 5.1 to work with your TV/DVD player, the coax output from the TV would have to connect to a coax input on the Colby unit, which you don't have. the Colby unit only has a coax output. Using the Cobly units DVD player for 5.1 is your only option.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Ok Tony, I did some reading in the Colby manual for your unit. In order for 5.1 to work with your TV/DVD player, the coax output from the TV would have to connect to a coax input on the Colby unit, which you don't have. the Colby unit only has a coax output. Using the Cobly units DVD player for 5.1 is your only option.


So, in other words, I can only use this home theater system for sound when using the DVD Home theater itself & not with all the components involved? I know I can hook the red & white audio cables to my cable box & the sound works for digital cable viewing . However, this leaves the yellow video cable unplugged & therefore no way to get the video for the DVD home theater itself.

I guess the only option I have is to plug/unplug cables to swap back & forth but I still can't get the surround in no manner for watching movies from the built-in TV dvd player.Does this sound right? Thanks! :wits-end:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There will be no surround sound from the TVs built in DVD player. There is no input on the Colby unit.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> There will be no surround sound from the TVs built in DVD player. There is no input on the Colby unit.


That's not good news! It looks like I purchased this cable for no usage with this home theater system nor do I have any other usage for it. Geez! :no: I see that you're saying there needs to be a coaxial input from the receiver & not an output connection. 

I guess I'm stuck with just switching the sound from cable viewing to the home theater itself. Man, I was hoping to use this cable for my built-in dvd player to produce better sound with our movies because this built-in player plays all type movie formats. Oh well! :hissyfit: Thanks anyhow guys for your input & help!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You'll need the cable eventually, hang on to it. If you catch the bug like you seem to be doing, that system will be upgraded in a year's time.


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

eugovector said:


> You'll need the cable eventually, hang on to it. If you catch the bug like you seem to be doing, that system will be upgraded in a year's time.


Well, I don't know about upgrading this one! I mean my main objective was to have all components involved working through the home theater system. That's not gonna happen now with no "input" connection on the receiver. Good thing the cable was cheap so not a lot of money spent. I may need it sometime in the future but doubtful now at least with this system. 

My main goal was to have that built-in dvd player working in surround from the TV. That's not gonna happen now so really I'm left with a cable that's not needed at all. Our TV does have surround but it's not the same as the output from a home theater system. Thanks! :hissyfit:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonybologna said:


> Well, I don't know about upgrading this one! I mean my main objective was to have all components involved working through the home theater system. That's not gonna happen now with no "input" connection on the receiver. ... Thanks! :hissyfit:


Maybe I'm missing something :scratchhead: ... after reading the posts, you mention a receiver, but you listed a Coby 755, Samsung LCD, etc. but I don't see the receiver model ... :huh:

I see that the coby is a player that comes with the speakers (manual shows that) ... can you tell me more about the receiver??? :surrender:


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Maybe I'm missing something :scratchhead: ... after reading the posts, you mention a receiver, but you listed a Coby 755, Samsung LCD, etc. but I don't see the receiver model ... :huh:
> 
> I see that the coby is a player that comes with the speakers (manual shows that) ... can you tell me more about the receiver??? :surrender:


No Samsung involved here. The LCD TV is a Magnavox brand television. What more do you need to know about the receiver for the home theater system? I think all the connections can be gotten from the manual. Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonybologna said:


> No Samsung involved here. The LCD TV is a Magnavox brand television.


Sorry ... my mistake :hide:



> ...What more do you need to know about the receiver for the home theater system? I think all the connections can be gotten from the manual. Thanks!


Yes I read the instructions, I don't want to be rude, but to me you have a DVD player with connections for external sound (not exactly a receiver) :surrender: ...look at page 12 (note 2 in at the bottom of the page; it states: "... a stereo TV or surround AV is necessary ..." in other words, you're getting the speaker with the player, but not the receiver ... unless I'm missing something :dontknow:

If you want to get sound from your TV, internal DVD and your Coby ... you'll need an AV/Receiver, there is a lot to choose from here at the electronic store, just remember to get a 5.1 or 7.1 AV/receiver with an optical input, so you can use the cable you got from the store (monoprice???):yes:


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 8, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Sorry ... my mistake :hide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply back! The receiver for this Coby home theater system isn't exactly a receiver I guess like you said. This system wasn't exactly capable of producing like I originally thought. This is why the cable I bought isn't gonna work with the current setup. 

I thought about buying an amplifier but what I really need is what you gave me as a suggestion & that's an A/V receiver to hookup all the components to get the sound through all these different devices involved. I'll take a look at the store to see what I can find. Thanks again! :T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonybologna said:


> ...I thought about buying an amplifier but what I really need is what you gave me as a suggestion & that's an A/V receiver to hookup all the components to get the sound through all these different devices involved. I'll take a look at the store to see what I can find. Thanks again! :T


You're welcome ... that's why we're here to help each other :T

Now that you're ready to :spend: to get the AV/receiver, I think you'll benefit with new speakers, I don't remember if I saw the specifications of the Coby speakers ... but you will get a better sound with new speakers :yes::yes::yes:

You don't need to get everything at the same time ... there is another thread about how we build our HT, and most agree that we do it little by little; look for specials at the stores (I was lucky to find a receiver that normaly costs around $900 for just $400 as an open box deal), you can look online and compare prices ... you can start here at the forum in the electronics store (look at this http://www.hometheatershack.com/electronics-retailer/index.php?c=speakersystems&s=pr&p=1, I started with the Infinity TSS750 (no longer available), but the TSS450 is about $175 and it will sound better than the Coby) or you can start with a receiver and front speakers, and later add the center and surrounds according to your budget :yes::yes: ... Good luck and have fun setting your HT :wave::wave:


----------

